# AR928X and mode n



## minimike (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi there

I have got an AR928X would like to set it on mode N. I am using FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 ssid HOKUKA country DE mode 11n
ifconfig: SIOCSIFMEDIA (media): Device not configured
```

The same with mode G works well

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 ssid HOKUKA country DE mode 11g
```

The AR928X is listed under supported hardware
https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport

So I am a little bit confused. Is there an trick to get mode N running? Otherwise do I have to upgrade to FreeBSD 11? Something else?

cheers Darko


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2017)

I believe the correct setting is either  mode 11na or 11ng

I am not sure about FreeBSD 10.3 and 802.11n


----------



## minimike (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello @Pischfry

with "mode na channel 40" I get something running

with "mode ng channel 40" I get no errormessages but bei inspecting it with ifconfig I see "status no carrier"

Thank you very much for your respond.

Mhhh "mode ng" seems to be faster right?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2017)

mode 11ng would be your 2.4ghz channels and mode 11na would use the 5ghz channels.

Use this as a guide:
`ifconfig wlan0 list channel`

Mode 11na should be faster plus 2.4ghz is crowded in most urban areas.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 12, 2017)

More generally you usually do not dictate which channel to use on a client machine.
The Access Point Base Station uses a fixed frequency and your client radio switches to what the Base Station uses.
So don't set channel on client machines.

This feature would be used for making your own Access Point with `hostapd` or an Ad-Hoc/Mesh network.


----------

